#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] How to create clickable checkbox in PowerPoint 2013

## Faridwahidi

Hi everyone,

Please help me on how create clickable checkbox in PowerPoint 2013. I really have no idea.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## kev_

How are you planning to use the checkbox?

You are probably planning something more sophisticated than this example:
- adds  checkbox to slide
- with a simple code behind
- VBA to display a message
- simply says "hello" 
- when slideshow is run
- and checkbox is clicked

PowerPointCheckbox.jpg

PowerPointCheckboxSlideShow.jpg

----------


## Faridwahidi

hi kev,

I am not thinking that clickable will only works when slideshow is running. Thanks a lot  :Smilie:

----------


## kev_

You are welcome :Smilie:

----------

